# Pre-Black Friday Vortex Riflescope Sale @ Camera Land



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land's Vortex Black Friday Sale* starts early and runs thru either the end of the year or until supplies run out.
This year we are going to start holiday sales and just run them until we have no product left to sell. The prices are going to be greatly reduced and we have stocked up as much as we can to make sure you get the deal that you're looking for.

Starting today with *Vortex Riflescopes*

*Vortex Crossfire II 2-7x32 V-Plex Reticle #CF2-31001* reduced from $119.99 to *only $84.99*

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-12x50 AO V-Plex Reticle #CF2-31021* reduced from $189.99 to *only $134.99*

*Vortex Crossfire II 1-4x24 - V-Plex (MOA) #CF2-31035* reduced from $199.99 to *only $139.99*

*Vortex Crossfire II 4-16x50 AO - V-Plex (MOA) #CF2-31041* reduced from $269.99 to *only $189.99*

* Vortex Crossfire II 6-24x50 AO - V-Plex (MOA) #CF2-31043* reduced from $289.99 to *only $199.99*

*Vortex Diamondback 1.75-5x32 V-Plex #DBK-M-08P* reduced from $169.99 to *only $119.99*

*Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 AO V-Plex #DBK-412PL* reduced from $289.99 to *only $199.99*

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 EBR-1 MRAD Reticle #PST-416S1-M* reduced from $699.99 to *only $499.99*

*Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44 LR Dead-Hold BDC #VHS-4305-LR* reduced from $549.99 to *only $399.99 *

*Vortex Viper HS 4-16x50 LR FFP XLR #VHS-4313-LR* reduced from $849.99 to *only $599.99*

*Vortex Viper HS 6-24x50 V-Plex #VHS-4317* reduced from $589.99 to *only $399.99*

*Vortex Viper HS LR 2.5-10x32 XLR (MOA) #VHS-4323-LR* reduced from $799.99 to *only $549.99*

*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 in your choice of BDC or MilDot* reduced from $429.99 to *only $324.99*

*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 V-Plex Wide #VPR-M-06FP* reduced from $459.99 to *only $339.99*

and last but not least.........

*Vortex Strikefire II Red Dot Red/Green Low Ring #SF-RG-505* reduced from $179.99 to *only $129.99*

We will have some of the craziest deals this year as we are very thankful to all of you for the amazing support we have received and this is our way to say *Thank you.* If you are looking for something this holiday season and do not see it posted on a deal just contact us and we will make something happen for you.

We are now a stocking *GDI Mount dealer*. Take a look at these great mounts.

Our web builder has been working hard to update the demo pages on our site. It is set up by brand so please see:
Bushnell
Leica
Meopta
Minox
Nikon
Pentax
Schmidt & Bender
Swarovski
Vortex
Zeiss
&
Zen-Ray

More demo product is arriving all the time so please check back if what you're looking for is not here or just call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

*Also, don't forget to take a peek at the "Deal of the Day" section on our site.*









As I am sure you are aware by now, last year we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great prices.


----------

